# Need a TV for my Mom...



## papul1993 (Jul 3, 2015)

1. Budget: below 30k
2. Display type and size: 1080p and 32 inch preferred. Can go a little lower on size. 
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor: Watching news and all those soaps and serials. I might hook up my laptop to watch movies and TV series sometimes.
4. Ports Required: HDMI and the ports DTH settop boxes use.
5. Preferred choice of brand? Nope.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? Nope.
7. Any other info that you want to share. Ability to play stuff over wifi if possible.


----------

